# HDPE vs UHMW for Jig Making



## ByronBlack (22 Oct 2008)

I've done a little search for some plastic sheeting to make some jigs, its seems quite difficult to get sheets of UHMW for a decent price, the stuff Rutlands sells is too narrow for my requirements, I've come across another material which is cheaper for the larger sheets, it's called HDPE and so far I've i'm led to believe that it has similar properties to UHMW.

Has anyone had any experience of working with this? Can it be machined with regular tooling?

Cheers


----------



## TonyW (22 Oct 2008)

Not had much personal experience of working with plastic, but found that regular hand tools seem to work fine. Tried it with a jig saw as well which due to probably wrong blade and technique caused it to melt :lol: 

Have you looked on ebay came across this a little while ago http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Plastic-Online ... QpZ2QQtZkm selling Acrylic and Polycarbonate sheets

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Oct 2008)

They're almost the same...

HDPE - High Density Polyethylene (polythene), a very common material used all over the place for cheap mouldings and low friction parts, some clingfilm is made from this.

UHMW - you've missed off the PE, it's UHMWPE, or Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene, so the same polymer chain just longer. It's very wear resistant, in fact it's the white bearing material they use in hip replacements, but it's expensive.

In terms of use for fixtures there's not much in it, I'd go for the cheaper option, both have low melting points but will plane just lovely

Aidan


----------



## Pete Howlett (22 Oct 2008)

I use Nylatron from these guys on ebay: and acetal sheet from these guys


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all the help chaps, Pete - I'll take a butchers at the links you sent me - what are they like to work with in terms of regular tooling?

Aiden - You've pretty much summed up my initial reaction, UHWwhatistdoodad is expensive, almost double the price of the other stuff.


----------



## lurker (23 Oct 2008)

Colin,

Find a shop sign maker.
The one I know is glad for me to "remove" his offcuts.


----------



## mikec (24 Oct 2008)

Hi Guys,

I use these people http://www.directplasticsonline.co.uk/home.php , have had very good service and they are happy to supply small quantities.

I've used Nylon to make custom jaws for my supernova2 chuck, and the HDPE as a smooth bearing surface in jigs and my router fence.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Oct 2008)

Cheers Mike - they are the people that I found on the interweb, I will most probably put an order in for the 1m x 500mm HDPE, it's only about £18, prices from the ebay sellers seem to be higher


----------



## Rich (24 Oct 2008)

ByronBlack":1hj8h2xy said:


> I've done a little search for some plastic sheeting to make some jigs, its seems quite difficult to get sheets of UHMW for a decent price, the stuff Rutlands sells is too narrow for my requirements, I've come across another material which is cheaper for the larger sheets, it's called HDPE and so far I've i'm led to believe that it has similar properties to UHMW.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of working with this? Can it be machined with regular tooling?
> 
> Cheers



Digit is the man to tell you about synthetic materials.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Oct 2008)

Cheers Rich, and others. I've now placed an order with the link above, I'll post some details of the jig when it's finished, although it has rather limited use outside of guitar-building, it could be adapted.


----------



## Digit (24 Oct 2008)

The main problem with those particular materials is that they aren't very rigid BB.
This is why most router plates for example tend to be made of Phenolics.
Low co-efficient of friction, they don't form ridges when scratched, take threads well and machine more easily than the softer materials.

Roy.


----------

